# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hang on Filters in a planted tank



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey guys...
Im still using a hang on filter 30-60 Whisper for filter...im using it wihtout activated carbon...

I know I know ..canister filters are the best..but have already poured in lotsa money...so gotta a wait a while for that one...

I fill the water level up to the very top for minimal surface agitation...plus i am using the Rio Power reactor to inject CO2 via a pressurised setup...

my question is...taking into consideration this tank is only a 29 gallon...what effect would there be if i switch the filter off during the day and on during the night...

This might very well be because of the movement below the water level...but my plants bubble like crazy when the filter is off..

thanks to all


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey guys...
Im still using a hang on filter 30-60 Whisper for filter...im using it wihtout activated carbon...

I know I know ..canister filters are the best..but have already poured in lotsa money...so gotta a wait a while for that one...

I fill the water level up to the very top for minimal surface agitation...plus i am using the Rio Power reactor to inject CO2 via a pressurised setup...

my question is...taking into consideration this tank is only a 29 gallon...what effect would there be if i switch the filter off during the day and on during the night...

This might very well be because of the movement below the water level...but my plants bubble like crazy when the filter is off..

thanks to all


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Don't switch a filter on and off. You'll damage the bacteria colony on the filter pad when the filter is off. When it's turned on later on, your filter may become ammonia producer.


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

It might be an interesting experiment to test CO2 levels with it off...and then with it on to see if it might be causing enough surface agitation to drop CO2. I agree with ninob that turning a filter on and off for extended periods is not a good idea.

I bet if you were to ask for a show of hands; how many people have an external filter like yours siting in the garage not being used there would be a lot of hands in the air








Josh


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

after having enough plants in the tank...ive heard that the colony bacteria live in the plants surface area as well...

but thanks for the advise...i'll leave it on...

im not worried about co2...I got more than enough potential in that area...

thanx


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I've had the same question before. Then, after hearing what others has to say I decided to try to turn my filters off at day time and on at night. I did this mainly because during day time CO2 production is coupled with the plants' voracious appetite for it. During night time they don't photosynthesize and so I turned on the filter to aerate the tank. It's been several weeks and I can say I like what I see. There are beneficial bacteria everywhere in the tank; not just in the filter. So it's a miniscule factor to account for ones in there. Your plants and fish will be just fine.

Paul


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

thanx for your input bud...thats exactly what i was trying to get at...but needed more input from other fellow members..

I my self have seen good results from my plants for a week....

Ive also heard that ammonia is sucked right back up by plants...that is ..if the filter prodoces ammonia like ninob said...

well its all trial and error i guess...until i invest in a canister....

thankyou all


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

I'm not sure why canisters are considered better options for planted tanks. I currently run a 45G using a canister and a 75G planted using 2 whisper 60's. Both tanks use pressurized CO2. I see no difference. What differences do you see besides the bubbling when you turn the filter off? I would say don't be in a rush to buy a canister(just my opinion though).


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I like clear polished water. If I see something floating around It better be pearling O2 bubbles. BUT that's me. In a heavily planted tank you don't really need a filter. Currant helps to keep stagnate areas from forming but you can get by with out it. In my first plant tank (55gal) I used a #3 whisper I had a hard time getting my CO2 levels high enough using DIY CO2 with this HOB filter. So I switched over to pressure CO2. I still couldn't get the CO2 levels up until I replaced the HOB with a canister filter. That helped allot. I still use HOB filters in my small 10gal - 15gal tanks with only floss to clean the water. Its the surface action that kills CO2 saturation so any time you run a HOB filter its releasing your CO2. I find that using spray bars with canister filters work every well for maintaining CO2 levels and a minimal current. I don't believe tweaking around really helps all that much. Its a stable tank with a high constant level of CO2 with the right amount of light and ferts that's going to grow plants. 

Hawk


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanx for the response guys..

Here is the update..
I am super satisfied with the Power Reactor w/rio pump i just bought from Aquabotanic...
Whoa regardless the CO2 is hitting peak levels...had to turn it down a notch ...lol


for all those peeps out there with diffusers....I would highly recommend this power reactor....


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Latest update....Just recently purchased a canister filter...

here are the specs...

Eheim 2224 Professional ...

So far...im lovin it !


----------

